# Petzl Tri-Act vs. Petzl ball



## VTclimber (Mar 2, 2004)

Fairly new to business and finally getting my own gear. As a woman with small hands I find it hard to use the ball with gloves on, but I also like the security. Debating between the ball and the tri-act. Any thoughts?

Thanks!

Lauryn


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 2, 2004)

Finally! Glad to meet ya!

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9810&highlight=Female+climbers

Can't help you with your question, though. I'm a locking-snap user, myself!


----------



## TREETX (Mar 2, 2004)

People either like the ball locks or they don't. Seems big handed people and small handed people like and dislike them.

I hated them until I got used to them. Now my little hands work them just fine.

My favorite seem to be my DMM Wales

Just a .02

welcome

search around, you should be able to wade through several threads on this same subject


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 2, 2004)

I got the tri acts and love them. The main reason was that i didnt want to worry abou the plastic collar breaking on the ball locks. I Have rather large hands, but I can still open the biner with one hand. I have never tried ball locks, but I can reccommend the tri acts.


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Mar 2, 2004)

I use a tri act. they are a little hard to figure out at first but after a little time and a lot of practice you will figure out that you can just hold the gate with your thumb and forefinger, press in and open it with one hand. I wish my ground men could figure that out.  

Kenn


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OutOnaLimb _
> *I use a tri act. they are a little hard to figure out at first but after a little time and a lot of practice you will figure out that you can just hold the gate with your thumb and forefinger, press in and open it with one hand. I wish my ground men could figure that out.
> 
> Kenn *



I havent had any trouble adjusting to them and being able to open single handidly (spelling?). Any who before these i used screw gates. I got Tri acts and kongs gernade gate now, along with the screw gates. The kongs are almost impossible to open with a single hand as the spring is mighty stiff.


----------



## Burnham (Mar 2, 2004)

Welcome, Lauryn--
The plastic sleeve on the Petzl ball locks has been noted as a failure point on several occasions, and if you work in pitchy species the ball is awfully easy to foul, such that it won't lock at all. Many are very happy with them, but I find them unsatisfactory for my purposes.

Triple action biners are not all created equal in ease of operation.
I much prefer Omega Pacific tri-act models. Unlike most autolocks, the barrel slides toward the gate hinge, which makes them the easiest for me (and most of the people I have trained)to manipulate. Others here will certainly have differing views. 

If I was you, I'd try to get to somewhere or with someone that has several different types to work in your hand; find out what suits you the best, before purchasing.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Mar 2, 2004)

Welcome to AS! I use the Petzel ball locks and haven't had a problem with them!


----------



## NickfromWI (Mar 2, 2004)

Lauryn, I like the ball locks. I use them all winter (even in WI!) and have little or no prob. I tried the triact for a while and down at the bottom of the barrell on the gate, there is a squared corner that kept snagging my climbing line and it would make it hard to slip the carabiner into the webbing loops on my saddle.

I am a big fan of rounded edges and no-snag features. I see NO reason why any carabiner these days should have a notch at the top, instead of something like the keylock system on the petzls we are currently talking about.

Maybe you should buy a bunch of one, and at least one of the other...then let us know what you think!

love
nick


----------



## NickfromWI (Mar 2, 2004)

Here's what I mean....


----------



## BigJohn (Mar 2, 2004)

I prefer the Tri act. I know what you mean Nick about the sharp edge. I had that problem with DMWhales. I simply polished the sharp edge with a dremel. I have not had that problem with tri act. I like them both and I prefer the willams. In my opinion the tri act will hold up longer.


----------



## rumination (Mar 2, 2004)

I have found the ball lock very easy to use but unfortunately they get quickly fouled up when dirty or soaked in sap or pitch. The Omegas are without a doubt the way to go IMO.

http://www.omegapac.com/ophmsq3.html


----------



## dbeck (Mar 2, 2004)

Rumination, that link you offered showed 23kn rating...aren't biners for climbing to be rated @ least 24kn?


----------



## ORclimber (Mar 2, 2004)

My ball locks don't get used much. The triacts are easier to open one handed in the tree.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Mar 2, 2004)

dbeck, your question as to the strength of the biner: Ansi requires all gear to be at least 5,000#. If you take the 5K and divide it by 225 (# of kN in 1lb) you will find that a 22.22 kN biner will meet that standard. The lightest biner made is 23 kN which is = to 5,175#.

BTW, does anyone know how the weight of a newton was figured? 


It is the approx weight of the apple that fell on Sir Issac Newton's cranium!


----------



## rbtree (Mar 3, 2004)

I recently switched to Tri-acts, both Am'd and William. Like them a bit better than the Kong grenadiers and the Ball lockers. Have had no problem with the sharp edges, but may dremel them as you sharp guys have done. 

I love ASite tips!


----------



## SilverBlue (Mar 3, 2004)

David, I have and use both the William ball and triact biners and like them both, which are better sellers? And do you ever have any complaints concerning the William ball biners such as plastic cracking or pitch hindering operation?


----------



## okietreedude1 (Mar 3, 2004)

Silverblue, to answer your first question as to the selling rates, I cant say i know as I dont carry the petzl biners. (havent bought into petzl yet, lack of demand). The biners I do have are DMM/Wales and I would consider them a tri-act version, if you will. Being these the only line i have, they sell the best. I have been using dmm/wales for yrs and can open them one handed w/ ease. Usually once i show someone how i do it, it makes it sooo much easier. I cant say either ive ever lost a sale simply because i didnt have the petzls, although things like that are usually never said.

As for complaints, a buddy of mine bought a couple of ball locks a while back and recently had the ball fall out of his rendering it basically useless. His only other real complaint was the difficulty opening it w/ heavy gloves on.

I have tried the ball lox just in play and didnt really care for them. I too found it hard to open. However i will admit to not really giving them a 'Fair' shake by using it on a long term case.

So, would i carry them - Yes. If demand existed for me.


----------

